# LAPTOP: Asus Media Tasten Prob



## RealDragon (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo ,

also ich habe auf meinen Laptop Media Tasten drauf wie Stop/Play usw.

Dass dumme ist nur das dieses nur beim Media Player geht ich aber gern nen anderen Player nutzen würde!.


Weiss einer zufällig ob ich das in der Regestry ändern kann oder sonst wo?


----------

